# [HARDENED] Ou sont les stage3  ?(résolu)

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je n'en trouve aucun sur les servers qui herbergent gentoo ...

----------

## xaviermiller

http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/amd64/autobuilds/20100520/hardened/

----------

## man in the hill

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/amd64/autobuilds/20100520/hardened/

 

Ils ont été mis à jour ici

Moi, j'avais récupérer un stage3 et recompilé avec un profile hardened

thx

----------

